# where to go



## RippinLipz (Nov 10, 2011)

So the weather is looking nice for the weekend, and I talked my wife into going bass fishing with me. I'm looking for any suggestions on where they are biting at. I did well in blackwater last month but I doubt that bait wave is still going? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I would fish grass on Escambia. Preferably near Saultsman's Bayou but many other areas could be on.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

2X on Escambia. Seems pretty good this time of year.

NJD


----------



## RippinLipz (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, looks like we're headed to Escambia. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Escambia is hot right now, Texas Rig, off of the ledges, dark colors junebug,candybug Ect.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, it seems as if the better fishing moves from Yellow/Blackwater to Escambia as the 
Winter goes on, and then begins to reverse itself when it starts to warm a bit. Or maybe, I just understand the patterns better....


----------

